# Swollen eyes after Myxomatosis jab??



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

So last week one of my rabbits had to be put to sleep as he had Myxomatosis which is very upsetting as we have only had our rabbits for a few months  So the next day I had the other 2 vaccinated as the vet said they looked fine. However, I've just been out to put them to bed and both rabbit's eyes look a little swollen. I was just wondering if this could be a reaction to the jab or do you think they could of caught it too? I will give the vet a call first thing tomorrow morning but I'm really worried about my other two little buns!

Thanks.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine have never had a reaction to their mixi jabs and after a week I wouldnt expect it.

I would have another proper look at them inside. 

If you feel they are defiantly swollen or if there not eating or off colour then please take them both straight away to a different rabbit savvy vet tonight.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

where abouts are you based? we might be able to reccomend a good vet for you.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

As above, please get to vet tonight. A reaction one week after vaccination is not typical and I'm worried your other rabbits have contracted myxi.


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

I've just brought them both inside to have a good look. They aren't swollen underneath but lola and lotta both being girls I don;t really know how to tell? I'm really worried I don't know if I'm being paranoid but their eyes looks a little more puffy than usual. I will see if I can post a pic.

I'm in Essex. We have a vet round the corner to us she is very good.


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's a picture of lotta. Lola looks pretty much the same. If they do have but have had their jabs can it be cured? I hope they're ok


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I can only really echo what the others have said, please get your bunnies to a vet tonight. It's better to take them and there be nothing wrong (fingers crossed) than to have them suffer for the night.
Because even vaccinated bunnies can get myxi 

ETA: Just saw the pics and bunnies eye looks very sore  I really would get her to a vet asap.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

vet now

the myximitosis jab does NOT prevent the diesise fully, it offers some protection and gives the rabbits the ability to fight it in the event that they do get it


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got no way of getting to the vet and my 2 year old son is in bed. They're eating ok today and seem normal I'll just have to take them very first thing in the morning and see how they are. That's all I can do  If the girls do have it aswell can it be cured as they only had their jab a week ago?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if they have it it is worth trying to fight it, if they hadnt had the jab last week it would be kinder to let them go if it is myxi, but the fact that they have had their jab means you have a chance of beating it, it wont be an easy battle though

thats if it is myxi, it could be something totally different, but the fact you have already lost 1 bun to myxi is a huge worry.

let us know what the vet says in the morning, i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They really should go to a vet tonight, if its myxi time is crucial t save them, myxi buns go down hill very fast and the longer its left the harder it is for them to get better. I know you have a 2 year old in bed but is it not possible to get a neighbour to watch him for an hour or if you have to wake him? The rabbits will be in a lot of pain and will be suffering if not seen soon enough to start giving them mes to help them get better. I do know its hard having a young child as well but I have a 9 month old and theres no question as to whether I'd go to the vets late at night if one of them needed to be seen even if it does mean waking my son.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

Swollen eyes is not a side effect of the myxi jab. The incubation for myxi is somewhere around 5-14 days (it varies a bit). So if there eyes are swollen then most likely they were exposed before the vaccination had time to develop their antibodies. Protection isn't instant, it takes time for the antibodies to develop.

It's possible that the jab could have given them some protection as they had it a week ago. That may mean they get a milder case but it will take time to find out if that's the case.

There is nothing that will treat myxi as such, but supportive care such as them warm and providing antibiotics will help prevent secondary infections. If they have some keeping protection you can attempt to nurse them through. I'd give it a few days and see how it develops.

I don't think there is going to be significant gain between rushing them to the vet tonight and first thing in the morning - as there is little the vet can give. I'm not a vet though so if you are unsure the best option is to give your vet or out of hours provider a ring and discuss it over the phone.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you get the bunnies to the vets this morning?
How did they get on?
I hope they are both ok.


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

Took them both to the vet first thing this morning and they do have it but the smaller one has it a bit worse. The vet thinks there's a good chance for them so they were given some antibiotics and eye drops and I have to do the same for the next 10 days. I've been keeping an eye on them all day and they've perked up a bit and eating and drinking normally which is good to see.

Thanks for all the kind words and advice! I just hope the littlens will make it.

Shall I bring them in overnight as it's getting colder now just until they are better?


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

Kammie said:


> They really should go to a vet tonight, if its myxi time is crucial t save them, myxi buns go down hill very fast and the longer its left the harder it is for them to get better. I know you have a 2 year old in bed but is it not possible to get a neighbour to watch him for an hour or if you have to wake him? The rabbits will be in a lot of pain and will be suffering if not seen soon enough to start giving them mes to help them get better. I do know its hard having a young child as well but I have a 9 month old and theres no question as to whether I'd go to the vets late at night if one of them needed to be seen even if it does mean waking my son.


I completely agree with you. I wish I could of taken them last night but my son isn't well at the moment and there was nobody else to watch him. Let's just hope the bunnies are ok!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

charlielolalotta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Took them both to the vet first thing this morning and they do have it but the smaller one has it a bit worse. The vet thinks there's a good chance for them so they were given some antibiotics and eye drops and I have to do the same for the next 10 days. I've been keeping an eye on them all day and they've perked up a bit and eating and drinking normally which is good to see.
> 
> ...


It's good they are receiving treatment now. 
What antibiotics did the vet prescribe? 
They really should have pain relief also, I would also recommend getting some recovery food if for when they will need syringe feeding.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

his will not be an easy ride I'm sorry to say. Do you have somewhere like a she or an out building they be moved into if not an unheated and quiet room in the house would be ok, better than being outside. 

Please keep a very close eye on their eating they can go down hill very quickly once they stop eating by themselves


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would bring them in now, they are going to need round the clock care, but they will have to stay inside until the spring now


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry that they both have myxi  Poor little buns, I hope they make it.

I would bring them in because they are ill and they will need to be kept an eye on. If you bring them in now they wont be able to go back out until next spring though.


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

They're nice and cosy inside  I'm happy they've eaten their food and I've given them some veg and they've had that in no time. Just cleaned their eyes and put the eyedrops in.


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

Also, why will they need to be inside until the spring now if they're outfoor rabbits? Obviously I will keep them in now as they're not well. Sorry I'm really not an expert :/


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Now is the time of year when they are building their thick winter coats. 

It would be a real shock to move them from indoors 18-20C to being outside 5C at the min at night


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi
best of luck to you and your buns. It really is a teribl disease - I had one pts with it two weeks ago and one fighting the disease now. Its now day 12 for us and he has needed round the clock care and is still not out of the woods


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

charlielolalotta said:


> Also, why will they need to be inside until the spring now if they're outfoor rabbits? Obviously I will keep them in now as they're not well. Sorry I'm really not an expert :/


because if you bring them in now, they will start to loose any winter fluff they have grown (only takes a couple of days to happen), and when you put them back out they will die of hypothermia if the weather hasnt started to warm up

if you keep going from inside to outside too they wont grow a winter coat properly, and when you bring them in they will over heat very easily, which could kill them, and when you put them out they could get hypothermia.

they need to be either in or out fully in this, and if they are in they HAVE to stay in till april

but with them being ill they need to be in for round the clock care, and also to try prevent the spread of myxi


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

happybunny22000 said:


> Hi
> best of luck to you and your buns. It really is a teribl disease - I had one pts with it two weeks ago and one fighting the disease now. Its now day 12 for us and he has needed round the clock care and is still not out of the woods


Thank you. Best of luck for yours too! It's horrible seeing them like this  You say you're on day 12 now. How bad was your bun when you started treatment? This is the end of day two and mine are eating well and using the toilet normally but they have been very quiet and sleeping a lot which is understandable. The black smaller one who had it a little worse is quite swollen underneath and i can't really tell if their eyes look the same or a little worse but I'll just keep going with the treatment in hope they get better! Poor little sausages.


----------



## charlielolalotta (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

If anyone wanted to know how my bunnies are doing, i had them put to sleep today. They just got worse and were breathing through their mouth and it just wasn't fair to keep them going if they weren't getting better. I can't stop crying they were only about 7 months old  anyway here's a picture of all three of them when we first got them. Lola and Lotta will be buried next to Charlie in our garden.

Thanks for all the advice and kind words! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear they lost their battle, myxi really is a horrible illness 

Sending hugs your way xxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost them.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your losses 

Sleep tight bunnies x x x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so heartbreaking, it really is a nasty disease I would wish it upon anyone or pet. Sleep tight little ones xx


----------



## MinnieMalachy (Nov 14, 2011)

So sorry.. 

x


----------

